# Wave Energy Generator



## KymoGen1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello all,
I just wanted to post an update on our project as we near closer to the fabrication stage. We have been working hard to bring this project to life, and we are looking to start building the prototype in the spring, with testing of the unit in late summer. We are going to use crowdfunding to help fund the prototype build and in water testing. If you would like to see our latest press release, you can find it here: http://www.prlog.org/12431296-kymogen-wave-energy-moving-forward.html. The press release includes our video which explains a bit more about the project we are working on. Please feel free to contact us with any questions or feedback on our project. Let us know what you think. Thanks!
Jason Ballash
KymoGen


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to see how well they hold up to corrosion, 
electricity and water mix with the corrosion in less than fun ways 
I have done corrosion control in boats specifically having to do with the electrical system and have an electrical engineering background.
message me if you end up needing any help in that area, I like your project and want to see it work out well


----------



## KymoGen1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for the feedback space case. We definitely understand the concerns behind electrical systems and water. We come from a background of designing and manufacturing boats. That is one of the exciting parts, is that we have the practical knowledge of what components to use. This will go a long way in making the KymoGen last as long as possible with as little downtime or maintenance as possible. That being said, I may be contacting you in future to pick your brain. 

I also wanted to post an update on our project. This morning, The KymoGen project went live on Kickstarter. This is a huge milestone for us, as it means we are only a month away from building the prototype. I will continue to keep you all posted as the project progresses further. Lastly, I want to thank you for your support. Feedback from the forums has proved to be a very valuable resource in this project. 
KymoGen Kickstarter:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/295155243/kymogen-wave-energy-generator

Kickstarter press release:
http://www.prlog.org/12439264-kymogen-launches-kickstarter-campaign.html


----------

